# parts for Cajun smoker



## ravenclan (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the Cajun injector smoker and i have looked on the net "with no success" to find replacement parts for the unit.

I need to replace the grates "racks" in the smoker .

I have checked with Acadamy where i bought the unit and also have checked with Bass pro and noeither one has replacment racks.

I dont have a book with this smoker so i am stuck with out any contact info.

The racks are 12 &1/2 "  by 14 &1/2 "

Thanks for any help !!

Bob Weaver


----------



## illini (Sep 15, 2010)

Try this       www.masterbuilt.com

Click on "Contact" in upper right hand corner.

I think the cajun injector and the MES are in most cases the same.   The racks should interchange


----------

